# Wife didnt sign papers wtf!!!



## jjb1027 (Feb 12, 2016)

So after she FILED FIRST, after months of her having a new man, bringing him around our children day and night, i finally get in a good spot mentally, let the 90 days pass, tried to work things out while she was still dealing with him, she tells me time and time again that its over. I finally get happy and my life is going in the right direction so i pick up the papers that are left to complete this...sign my portion...take her out to lunch so we can talk about this and get her signature...

She takes a look at the papers, sees my name and that i have it signed and dated cause im ready to move on ...she runs out the restaurant crying saying I cant do this?!?!?!?

WHAT THE HELL? Am I Crazy but shes nuts.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Doesn't take two to get a divorce, just one. Who gives a fck... move on and stop posting these silly threads. It makes you look really weak. I'm starting to think you're a troll.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Her plan B is about to be gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Her plan B is about to be gone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was my thought... she is now being forced down a path of her own making.

Troll or not, it's a good lesson for those who would consider such poor choices, nothing better than learning by watching, not doing.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Her plan B is about to be gone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. She can't have that.


----------



## jjb1027 (Feb 12, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> Doesn't take two to get a divorce, just one. Who gives a fck... move on and stop posting these silly threads. It makes you look really weak. I'm starting to think you're a troll.


Yeah, it's called a forum for a reason but I'm sure you have all the time in the world to moderate everyones post. lol


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

You are on separate journeys now. Divorce is just a technicality.

What do you really want?


----------



## jjb1027 (Feb 12, 2016)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> That was my thought... she is now being forced down a path of her own making.
> 
> Troll or not, it's a good lesson for those who would consider such poor choices, nothing better than learning by watching, not doing.


And I'm not going to be her back up....i learned a lot & have grown & moved on but since she filed first - if i don't get her signature and turn these in, we will still be married since it's a no-fault divorce.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Let OM know she is back pedaling on him. Her tune will change real fast. She wants her cake and to eat it too!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Bibi1031 said:


> Let OM know she is back pedaling on him. Her tune will change real fast. She wants her cake and to eat it too!



That is what I would do, call her BF and tell him she refuses to sign. Or warn her you will if she doesn't sign them.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Wondering about the wisdom of that advice. 
I mean If I was the OM and got that news, I'd drop her like a hot potato. 
Then she would really need a Plan B.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i would drive over the house and tell her to please sign the paper and/or leave it there for her to sign and please remind her that she was the one who wanted the divorce and you will not be her back up plan.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey jj, 

Did you ever get her to sign the papers so you can file?

And your initial thought after she ran out bawling is spot on.

That reaction, after all she has done and put you through (on top of her filing first) is indeed NUTS.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You said that she filed first. Does she have an attorney? How did you get the papers that she filed? Were you served?


----------

